# surely we are down now !



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

2-0 down to charlton in the first half! bring on rotherham


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

3

Goodbye


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hey,im a 39 yr old hammers fan - ive seen it all 10 times before


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Couple of seasons and you'll be back pushing for UEFA Cup spot eh?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

looks like it and we will be passing you on the way up.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> looks like it and we will be passing you on the way up.


looks like it..hope you do better than us mate


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

After todays result we should be there with you honestly what a load of crap .


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Glen Roeder has now sent West Ham down twice


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

no..he took us down once. imo he is useless.

we ned to ditch assholes like ferdinand and reo-coker


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

you really need a good player clearout.
we had one at sunderland and the feeling around the place changed.
its all positive these days even after our shitty premiership time last year.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> you really need a good player clearout.
> we had one at sunderland and the feeling around the place changed.
> its all positive these days even after our shitty premiership time last year.


i rekon you just hit te nail on the head.....too many tossers in one team.time for a mas clearout


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

To many players getting to much money dont realy care about the result aslong as they get there 50-100 grand a week who cares .There hearts are not in it i say we play all of our kids as least they want to play and have some passion ,they will chase the ball all of the game not like some people (MARTINS LAZY sh*t ) the bloke didnt start playin the other day till he scored now that is not the way to play .They should be fired up at the start of the match and play there hearts out for 90 mins which we dont see much of these days.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

your right..but it aint fair on th suporters is it.we all pay good money to see our teams


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

another thing with sunderland these days is everyone plays for a full 90 minutes plus with a will to win even when losing.
it makes a change its been a few years since we had that.
i think the hammers lack this at the moment hence the bad results and 2 different managers.
dixon


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

With the right motivation West Ham could be a proper premiership team. Their problem is they have too many players that think they have a divine right to play in the prem even though its only their secand season in it. Look at the teams like Sheff Utd and Reading. Those players know that they could be in the relegation zone any moment so give 100% for 90 minutes every game. How many players in the blades squad can you name that are premiership class? yet we are still 7 points clear of the drop. Thats motivation....and maybe a slight fear of Warnock.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

oh well..at least it looks like its going pear-shaped at chelsea. Abramovic seems to be losing interest.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

If he goes Chelsea really will be screwed. Even if you take away all the money they spend on transfers they still lose money. So with out Romans money they'l just be another Leeds Utd, but probably even worse off.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> If he goes Chelsea really will be screwed. Even if you take away all the money they spend on transfers they still lose money. So with out Romans money they'l just be another Leeds Utd, but probably even worse off.


lets hope so


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

No way! tevez scored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

hammers are absolutly going down and hammered to the floor of the table aswell.
todays match was a last chance and they blew it
good riddance id say as they are bringing the quality of the premiership down and a bit of a laughing stock.
id be surprised if they do any good in the championship as no doubt some players will try to move back into the premiership through other clubs ,maybe the teams that get promoted will take them on.
apparently £20 mil is available in parachute payments so maybe with a decent manager and some fresh blood they might be back.

looks like sir alex has taken the title back up north this year and i suspect we will see the demise of the "chosen one" at the end of the season as i would bet he will go back over to the continent . dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing hes atleast interesting and outspoken
but nobody will ever have the track record of sir alex and thats undisputable and he is british/scots which is rare amonst the top club managers.i have to say that rooney has not been that impressive all season and man u could probably have done without him but mr winker has been superb and doubled his value atleast.

well done to MAN U.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

f*ck off patriot you mothers asshole


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

interesting arguement.

does that mean you agree or are you just not able to put your true feelings into words.

show me where my opinion is wrong?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

if you bother reading any of my other posts you will see that i realise we are down this season .....

but you are a spastic , patriot


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I aint liked West Ham ever since the abuse the fans hurled at Roeder earlier this season, but I was gutted for them yesterday (mainly because I hate Spurs with a passion) and it was great to see it finally happen for Tevez. I always said he would come through because he put the effort in, not like that twat Mascherano.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

tevez was brilliant yesterday and i agree with you that those 'fans' who taunted roeder want shooting


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

alan said:


> tevez was brilliant yesterday and i agree with you that those 'fans' who taunted roeder want shooting


i agree


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

"You put ya Argentines in, Ya Argentines out,
The Iceman comes and kicks the gaffer out,
Ya selling Reo-Coker & ya going down
That's why we love to shout.......
Ohhhhhhhhhhhh cocky, cocky West Ham,
Ohhhhhhhhhhhh cocky, cocky West Ham,
Ohhhhhhhhhhhh cocky, cocky West Ham.
Misfits, has-beens, ha ha ha!!"


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

SamT said:


> "You put ya Argentines in, Ya Argentines out,
> The Iceman comes and kicks the gaffer out,
> Ya selling Reo-Coker & ya going down
> That's why we love to shout.......
> ...


bastard !!!!

good one though


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

we are on a roll now....next stop europe


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

next stop the championship


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

dave mcg said:


> next stop the championship


next stop









How is life as a gay black croatian jewish muslim anyway patriot


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> next stop the championship


next stop









How is life as a gay black croatian jewish muslim anyway patriot
[/quote]
there is a IGNORE button which blocks out all special needs kids - its great


----------



## dave mcg (Jul 15, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> next stop the championship


next stop









How is life as a gay black croatian jewish muslim anyway patriot
[/quote]

hows life as the fool who took it all in?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

dave mcg said:


> next stop the championship


next stop









How is life as a gay black croatian jewish muslim anyway patriot
[/quote]

hows life as the fool who took it all in?
[/quote]
If "took it all in" means you made me think.."this guy is a twat" then yes, i took it all in


----------

